# DNP Long Term



## jdsw (Apr 28, 2011)

Just curious if any of you have been using DNP on and off for lets say a couple of years. I have completed a couple of 6 weekers @ 125mg per day with decent results but would like to continue. If you take the right precautions do you think there can be any long term health problems.

Thanks


----------



## Tiny Snake (Aug 3, 2012)

jdsw said:


> Just curious if any of you have been using DNP on and off for lets say a couple of years. I have completed a couple of 6 weekers @ 125mg per day with decent results but would like to continue. If you take the right precautions do you think there can be any long term health problems.
> 
> Thanks


Intrested in this one too.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Not sure why a lot would go longer than 10-14 days on the stuff personally, and I love supplementation BUT it would depend on how long term it would be?

Just from guess work it would mess your thyroid up a good deal, blood pressure from the water retention and have you in shorts all year round, which when it's snowing isn't the best look


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Doh!! Just seen at 125mg a day..... Lowest I've ever been was 250mg a day


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Ain't gonna be doing your liver too good either. I'd short cycle it pal.

@RACK - Thyroid? Really?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm pretty sure it dose somwthing to your t3 levels or t3:t4 ratio, hence why you supplement with t3 when taking.

Of course there's a lot that say different, it's only from a few things I read when I used it and that was a while ago


----------



## funkypigeon (Mar 3, 2013)

Ive been on and off for bout 2 years now mate and have absolutely nothing (at least that i know of) wrong with me.

I usually do blitz cycles so am only on for maybe a week or 2 then take the same amount of time off.

I Know that in the 1930's when it was first being studied there were 1000's of people who took it for 6 moths straight and in follow-ups decades later there seems to be no ill effects.

Personally i react quite well to DNP i get no rashes and have never had neuropathy due to it so whether you will have any ill side effects i don't know. Best you can do is try a low dose and adjust accordingly to the results and sides.


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

Why would you want to? I can get DNP use if you have a lot of BF to shift and you really can't wait to do it another way...but to use it as a long term strategy when it's only made by dodgy labs..and therefore of variable quality/dosing...given teh potential problems..seems rash?

Surely if you get your BF down and sort your diet out you shouldn't need to keep turning to DNP?

Just curious......


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

RACK said:


> Just from guess work it would mess your thyroid up a good


My thoughts exactly. DNP is classified as a poison OP and why you running such a phaggy dose? 200mg is where you want to be at. Longest duration I ever used to run it was 200mg for 21 days and that was the longest ANYONE used to stay on it b4 *non bodybuilders* - i.e couch potatoes, anorexics got on to it and started *abusing it like morons killing themselves*.

This stuff punches holes in the mitochondria at a cellular level and basically ****s with the bodys ATP production which long term is not good at all.

Keep running it for extended periods and health issues will be a certainly imho.


----------



## Tiny Snake (Aug 3, 2012)

What doesn't kill you, only makes you stronger. You get strong by taking DNP and surviving it.


----------



## jdsw (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks for opinions. We have all read what's good or bad for you along with what time frames to run certain items? I have read so many conflicting stories it is difficult to decide what to believe. As stated I have taken DNP on a couple of occasions and it it good not just for me but other users to hear what other users experience.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Theres a guy on here with no family history of having cataracts that ran DNP and has recently had eye surgery after developing cateracts .

Ive run DNP at 250mg for 2 weeks kept my carbs around 100g and lost a lot of fat .

no need for high/long cycles of that yellow sh1t .


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

jdsw said:


> Just curious if any of you have been using DNP on and off for lets say a couple of years. I have completed a couple of 6 weekers @ 125mg per day with decent results but would like to continue. If you take the right precautions do you think there can be any long term health problems.
> 
> Thanks


Why, out of interest? I can only think of 2 possible reasons one would want to do this:

1) Hugely obese and need to shift many, many stones of fat

2) To use it as a crutch to be able to binge on more calories than normal

What am I missing?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

SK50 said:


> Why, out of interest? I can only think of 2 possible reasons one would want to do this:
> 
> 1) Hugely obese and need to shift many, many stones of fat
> 
> ...


100% agree with that , far to many jump on it without getting diet sorted and still eat crap .

I used it to shift fat fast .


----------



## stevieboy100 (Oct 30, 2012)

Ive done 3 or 4 , 4-6 week runs at 250mg max ed

and had bloods done every time during and after

never shown bad effects

only things that have effected bloods have been m1t and superdrol which hammered cholesterol

I was diagnosed with diabetes at 22 stone when i was a fat ass alcoholic

i found dh's and did t3 and clen (hated clen came off it ) lost around a stone

read up on dnp and after stopping looking at american forums i ended up here

never left

now after several dnp runs and a few test cycles i am 15 stone and have lost 7 stone of lard

dnp was the best money i ever spent - i never went over 250mg a day and never ran t3


----------



## MentaL (Apr 27, 2014)

If you're in constant need to use DNP, it might be worth looking at your diet and training. Unless your bulks are mammoth mass gainers, there's no real need to be using DNP several times throughout the year. Just my opinion.


----------

